# buckets vs bongs vs pipes vs joints vs what ever u use



## rob333 (Apr 28, 2014)

hey there i just wanted to ask somthing what do u guys use i use to use buckets aka gravity bongs but now have gone to bongs as i feel they get me just a little bit more buzzed now does smoken it diff ways like thru a bong or pipe affect the way we get stoned as i never reallt seem to get a stoned with joints as to say if i was to use a bong or a pipe


----------



## SmokenToke1 (Apr 30, 2014)

Joints are nice because they're so portable, simple, and, well, cool.  I don't know how else to say it. Where I'm from, good grass costs a pretty penny and I can't grow at the moment, so to be able to roll a pure joint (maybe with 5 or 10% tobacco) would be a sign of status around here. Bongs I don't smoke much from, pipes - yes, just recently got a new one from Smokewire that I'm enjoying right now.  For me it's not a question of how high I can get, but what the cleanest, most comfortable and portable and share-able way to smoke for me is.


----------



## polo the don (Apr 30, 2014)

I know I'll catch hell for this but I like plain unflavored swisher sweets


----------



## Budbrother69 (Apr 30, 2014)

Joint is definitely gets you the least high. Just look at the amount of weed you put in a joint vs. bong bowl, next time you roll up a joint smoke all of that through a bong and I bet you will be much higher. BUT I looooove joints, bongs, bubblers, vapes, blunts, really as long as it get you high right? When Im at work and forget a pipe (I work in a restaurant) Ill grab a bell pepper and turn it into a very decent steam roller, its definitely a unique taste!!


----------

